# Strange AMD FX 8350 overheat problem



## Radical_Edward (Aug 17, 2018)

First of all, long time no see for those of you who remember me. Been busy with work and haven't had much time for hobbies. 

So here's my issue. My AMD FX 8350 is supposedly overheating according to the motherboard temperature readings. I noticed this recently after my system hard locked while playing State Of Decay 2, and was able to reproduce that with heavyload just stress testing the CPU. Currently idle temp is 65*C and I've seen up to 80*C during testing. I thought maybe it was thermal paste at first, but replacing it did not alleviate the issue. I then replaced my old Corsair H50 with a new H80i. Still the same temps. I did notice that the coolant temps according to corsair link is in the 33*C-35*C range during testing. 

I'm starting to wonder if the CPU itself is dying or if the overheat shutoff is kicking in and the temperature is reading incorrectly. 

Thoughts?


----------



## HD64G (Aug 17, 2018)

Do you allow enough air flow in the case? Maybe the filters have much dust that block the air through them? That could help heat build up on the vrm section of the motherboard. My 8350 with a very humble cooler keeps temps in check easily. Maybe the paste you put is bad quality and cannot help heat transfer?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 17, 2018)

HD64G said:


> Do you allow enough air flow in the case? Maybe the filters have much dust that block the air through them? That could help heat build up on the vrm section of the motherboard. My 8350 with a very humble cooler keeps temps in check easily. Maybe the paste you put is bad quality and cannot help heat transfer?



I've tried 2 kinds of thermal paste at this point, and my airflow is good. I also just cleaned out the case and filters. It's very odd.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 17, 2018)

check voltages and vrm temps
https://pcpartpicker.com/list/LC7gBb


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 17, 2018)

hi ..i had a similar issue like yours...fx 8350 on asus m5a 99fx pro r 2.0 mb cm hyper 212x cooler with dual fans....i enabled HPC option in bios and the temperatures have dropped to a managable level...I don't know how it works though..


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 17, 2018)

Where are the coolant read from? 

You could use 3rd party software to control your fans overriding BIOS control. 

You could also try to down clock the CPU and see if that changes anything too.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 17, 2018)

What is yours NB temps?VRM?Check those and let us know......


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 17, 2018)

What’s the room temp


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 17, 2018)

Sounds to me like the CPU is getting too much voltage.  Leftover settings from a previous OC'ing attempt?
Don't know where you're at in OR, but this would be a nice upgrade.  Just at RAM: (not my listing)
ASUS Strix B360-H Gaming LGA 1151 (300 Series) Coffee Lake - $100
Intel i5 8400 (6 core) Coffee Lake *NEW* - $160


----------



## Bones (Aug 17, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Sounds to me like the CPU is getting too much voltage.  *Leftover settings from a previous OC'ing attempt?*



I've seen my AM3+ boards hold settings even though I had removed the battery for at least a few months - In fact the last time I ran my Sabo 2.0 it had held settings from a sub-zero run I had done earlier, if it weren't for a boot failure making it default to stock when I set it back up I would have had a dead chip. 

For those ran at bone stock, 1.35v's is plenty and temps should be well within spec that way, no need to mess with the Digi settings either, auto all the way. 
In fact I've seen folks say crankup the Digi settings for a mild OC.... Then wonder why it's running hot - Even with my sub-zero runs there isn't much need to go beyond 100% on anything, normally 110% does it with virtually everything.

So.... Check all BIOS settings and be sure ATM your Digi settings are all on auto until you get a handle on it. Have to assume you're OC'ing it some at least (From your system specs), please state exactly what speeds/how you're wanting it to run and we can advise from there.


----------



## _UV_ (Aug 17, 2018)

Radical_Edward said:


> Currently idle temp is 65*C and I've seen up to 80*C


If i remember correctly, FX CPUs shutting down when reach 72C. Also during some OC with my 3 FX systems (8320+M5A99FX20/Sabertoth20) i found that temperature readings must have some offset between 10 and 24 degrees in different load conditions and due to silicon quality, so i recommend to use 16-18 degrees offset.


----------



## HD64G (Aug 17, 2018)

Jose Jeswin said:


> hi ..i had a similar issue like yours...fx 8350 on asus m5a 99fx pro r 2.0 mb cm hyper 212x cooler with dual fans....i enabled HPC option in bios and the temperatures have dropped to a managable level...I don't know how it works though..


This is weird also. This specific setting makes the intermediate clock speeds obsolete and allows only the idle one at 800Hz and the full speed one. When in balanced mode in the OS, it usually keeps the cpu more time in full speed than what is needed. I changed it once to check how it works and got back to disable it as it didn't help at all. It is best only to keep clocks maxed out when you need max power at all times, hence the settings' name.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 17, 2018)

i realised that after sometime...but keeping it off causes strange spikes in single core voltage and speed inturn causing temperature spikes...so i just left it on...the system is mostly in idle playing music through AIMP player...otherwise i use it for imaging CT scans and little gaming..

I heard from a pal of mine that reseating the processor can sometimes cure the problem..i sure that radical would have tried it already..

my system admin uses amd overdrive utility for monitoring temps and speeds..i have not personally used it..maybe it would help?

my system admin uses amd overdrive utility for monitoring temps and speeds..i have not personally used it..maybe it would help?

sorry for the double post..typing on my phone here..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 17, 2018)

_UV_ said:


> If i remember correctly, FX CPUs shutting down when reach 72C. Also during some OC with my 3 FX systems (8320+M5A99FX20/Sabertoth20) i found that temperature readings must have some offset between 10 and 24 degrees in different load conditions and due to silicon quality, so i recommend to use 16-18 degrees offset.



Never had that problem running blender and I hit 75



Jose Jeswin said:


> i realised that after sometime...but keeping it off causes strange spikes in single core voltage and speed inturn causing temperature spikes...so i just left it on...the system is mostly in idle playing music through AIMP player...otherwise i use it for imaging CT scans and little gaming..
> 
> I heard from a pal of mine that reseating the processor can sometimes cure the problem..i sure that radical would have tried it already..
> 
> ...



I have hpc enabled too.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 18, 2018)

Jose Jeswin said:


> hi ..i had a similar issue like yours...fx 8350 on asus m5a 99fx pro r 2.0 mb cm hyper 212x cooler with dual fans....i enabled HPC option in bios and the temperatures have dropped to a managable level...I don't know how it works though..


I have no idea what or where this HPC setting is in bios. I looked. What does HPC stand for?



DeathtoGnomes said:


> Where are the coolant read from?
> 
> You could use 3rd party software to control your fans overriding BIOS control.
> 
> You could also try to down clock the CPU and see if that changes anything too.


Coolant temps are from Corsair Link, which I assume is reading from the temp sensor in my H80i.



Zyll Goliath said:


> What is yours NB temps?VRM?Check those and let us know......


 I know MB temps are ranging from 35*C-42*C. 



thebluebumblebee said:


> Sounds to me like the CPU is getting too much voltage.  Leftover settings from a previous OC'ing attempt?
> Don't know where you're at in OR, but this would be a nice upgrade.  Just at RAM: (not my listing)



No overclock, all settings are pretty much set to Auto. I've reset to default settings once already to no avail.

I just tried reseating the CPU with no luck. Temps are the same. Going to try my Wife's CPU when I get a chance and see if I get the same results. (Her 8350 is reading 35*C as it should.)


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm still running same CPU as OP on system in my profile, but at 4.8-5.0GHz depending if I feel like benching or gaming. Using HWmonitor or HWinfo (latest versions) my CPU on full load with all 8 cores never goes over 58C. Also, NB, HT & RAM clocks are as high as is stably possible without increasing volts excessively,  & by that I mean not entering the "pink" zone of voltages as listed in my Asus Sabertooth mobo bios. This all within a full tower closed up case although I use 140mm fans on CPU cooler & case. Never remounted it since early 16'. 

I'm not sure about bios options on that MSI board OP is using presuming its the one listed in your system profile, but 1st off I would suggest checking you have the very latest official bios for your board. I found doing that on my 'General Purpose' PC as listed in my signature, decreased the Vcore requirements for my hot A10-7850K when benching around 4.4Ghz.  Just thought I"d add that bit because I was quite surprised of the impact an official AMD bios update had on that old APU.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 18, 2018)

hi...HPC stands for high performance computing mode..it will be in your chipset or performance menu in your bios...i am currently away from my system..i can tell you where it is when i get to my system..


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 18, 2018)

First of all which temperature are we talking about. AM3 systems report two temperatures , core and CPU , core is the actual temperature of the CPU and the one labeled as "CPU" is often referred related to the socket temperature. Boards typically monitor and throttle accordingly based on the socket temperature not the core. I have a feeling it's not the CPU that is overheating, I can't imagine what sort voltage you would need to get it to run at 80c.

Do the following : put a fan to blow over the socket area and report back.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 18, 2018)

on my asus m5a 99fx pro r 2.0 mb, the hpc option in bios is under advanced→apm submenu..


----------



## spectatorx (Aug 18, 2018)

Unfortunately i had similar issue with FX-8320, cpu without a reason started to overheating and shutting down whole pc. I didn't fix it in any way as i find it unfixable and just replaced it with other cpu. In my case i went with temporary downgrade to fx-6300.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 18, 2018)

How was the fx 6300 compared to fx 8320?..just curious..


----------



## spectatorx (Aug 18, 2018)

Jose Jeswin said:


> How was the fx 6300 compared to fx 8320?..just curious..


To be honest difference is not as big as i expected it to be, i would consider it minor in most cases, especially in games. Sometimes i upload videos from games showing performance of my pc in various games so you can see here how it does:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-VuvS5ZIVtWbGAjK7ALKAFroQEiElvnL


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 18, 2018)

thanks for the link..


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 18, 2018)

Jose Jeswin said:


> hi...HPC stands for high performance computing mode..it will be in your chipset or performance menu in your bios...i am currently away from my system..i can tell you where it is when i get to my system..



I will take a look again. Thanks.



Vya Domus said:


> First of all which temperature are we talking about. AM3 systems report two temperatures , core and CPU , core is the actual temperature of the CPU and the one labeled as "CPU" is often referred related to the socket temperature. Boards typically monitor and throttle accordingly based on the socket temperature not the core. I have a feeling it's not the CPU that is overheating, I can't imagine what sort voltage you would need to get it to run at 80c.
> 
> Do the following : put a fan to blow over the socket area and report back.






Screenshot for reference. I'll try having a fan blowing on the socket area, just seems odd that this issue has cropped up all of a sudden.

I did notice I have Bios K2, which is a few versions old. Going to update it when I have enough time.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 20, 2018)

So a little update. I found the HPC setting and it had no effect. I also updated to the latest bios and that did not help. So I tried my CPU in my wife's system and her's in mine. The CPU I had shows 35*C idle in her system and her CPU is showing 62*C in mine. At this point I think my motherboard is the culprit. I think it's time to replace it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Radical_Edward said:


> So a little update. I found the HPC setting and it had no effect. I also updated to the latest bios and that did not help. So I tried my CPU in my wife's system and her's in mine. The CPU I had shows 35*C idle in her system and her CPU is showing 62*C in mine. At this point I think my motherboard is the culprit. I think it's time to replace it.



Thermal sensor is bad, your choice of replacing it or getting a hsf contact thermometer.

I would suggest a Sabertooth 990FX or R 2.0


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 21, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Thermal sensor is bad, your choice of replacing it or getting a hsf contact thermometer.
> 
> I would suggest a Sabertooth 990FX or R 2.0



Yeah, at this point I think it's a good excuse for an upgrade. I appreciate all the help!


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 21, 2018)

Glad you solved it....which mb do you have in mind..

I use one of these to double check my cpu temps...i stick. The probe on my heatsink..


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 16, 2018)

Purchased a ASUS Sabertooth 990 FX as a replacement. It's working awesome so far!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 16, 2018)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, at this point I think it's a good excuse for an upgrade. I appreciate all the help!


Exactly.
If you ask me, you should've bught a new cpu instead of a new h80i and use the box cooler for now.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 16, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Exactly.
> If you ask me, you should've bught a new cpu instead of a new h80i and use the box cooler for now.



CPU wasn't the issue. It was the motherboard.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 16, 2018)

time for upgrade anyway


----------



## HD64G (Sep 16, 2018)

Most possibly the sensor had failed then. Have fun with the Sabertooth now.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 18, 2018)

Radical_Edward said:


> First of all, long time no see for those of you who remember me. Been busy with work and haven't had much time for hobbies.
> 
> So here's my issue. My AMD FX 8350 is supposedly overheating according to the motherboard temperature readings. I noticed this recently after my system hard locked while playing State Of Decay 2, and was able to reproduce that with heavyload just stress testing the CPU. Currently idle temp is 65*C and I've seen up to 80*C during testing. I thought maybe it was thermal paste at first, but replacing it did not alleviate the issue. I then replaced my old Corsair H50 with a new H80i. Still the same temps. I did notice that the coolant temps according to corsair link is in the 33*C-35*C range during testing.
> 
> ...



Slap a Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT on it- problem solved!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2018)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> Slap a Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT on it- problem solved!



His msi board was crap, got a Sabertooth. Problem solved.

I have the Ashura Cooler on mine, ticks at 5.0GHz stable.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 18, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> His msi board was crap, got a Sabertooth. Problem solved.
> 
> I have the Ashura Cooler on mine, ticks at 5.0GHz stable.



I miss the Sabertooth line, come on Asus bring it back!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2018)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> I miss the Sabertooth line, come on Asus bring it back!


Idk when they went low quality but it was certainly after the 990FX board...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 18, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Idk when they went low quality but it was certainly after the 990FX board...


since z270, they launched z270 tuf mark 1 enthusiast and z270 tuf mark 2 which was tuf in name only.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 18, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> since z270, they launched z270 tuf mark 1 enthusiast and z270 tuf mark 2 which was tuf in name only.



Yeah that whole lineup went to hell


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 19, 2018)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> Yeah that whole lineup went to hell



Basically what was happening is that people were getting the same performance if not better and reliability and stability out of theTUF lineup for Less than people were paying for the ROG Line up so they got greedy and decided to start putting lower-quality Parts on the tuf series


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 19, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> His msi board was crap, got a Sabertooth. Problem solved.



Not kidding this was the 2nd RMA replacement of that MSI motherboard. The ASUS board is working beautifully however.


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 19, 2018)

I think VRM was overheating... 
If VRM doesn't have it's own sensor available in AIDA64/HWInfo - you simply get a shut down.


----------

